

Redis 2.2.3 released - chuhnk
https://github.com/antirez/redis/raw/2.2/00-RELEASENOTES

======
mrduncan
A heads-up for anyone upgrading - 2.2.4 is now released.

    
    
        Warning, going to release 2.2.4 in seconds as I decided
        to change the semantics of OBJECT command to avoid
        problems in the future.
    

<https://twitter.com/#!/antirez/status/55621384126201856>

~~~
antirez
True, the change is really minimal, but will prevent some incompatibility in
the future. Btw 2.2.4 already released.

The change is about the return of the "OBJECT encoding" command against a
sorted set. Since sorted sets have no special encoding yet (the special
internal encoding Redis uses to save space for small lists, sets, ...) 2.2.3
used to return "raw". But since Pieter Noordhuis coded an awesome patch to
bring specially encoded sorted sets to us, and a few cool guys are testing it
since weeks with no problems, I think that we'll soon get it merged in the 2.2
branch.

When we'll have specially encoded sorted sets OBJECT encoding against a sorted
set will return either "skiplist" or "ziplist", so I modified the return value
to return just "skiplist" now. So after the merge everything will still be
compatible.

A lot of words for a simple change, but semantics is important!

------
JoachimSchipper
Can someone explain why they feel this should be on the front page? It's just
a minor release fixing a few bugs.

~~~
antirez
I honestly agree... better to take HN front page space for major releases and
other important news about open source software, so that there is more space
for all the rest. So thanks for posting this on Hacker News, but probably who
is interested in knowing about minor releases is already following me on
twitter. Next time I'll try to be more informative writing a blog post that
announces the new release with some fresh information about development or
about what you can do with the new features (for instance the OBJECT command)
so that it is more interesting to have it in the front page for some time.

